# Minusvalido/discapacitado hiperonimo por...



## gru_rossa

Hola!
Estoy haciendo un trabajo de sociolinguistica y os quisiera preguntar ¿la palabra discapacitado/minusvalido es un hiperonimo por que otras palabras? (me valen tambien insultos, arcaismos, palabras no politicamente correctas...).

Gracias!
Tina


----------



## alberto gonzalez

El código civil español hablaba hasta 1981 de "imbecilidad, demencia, locura" para los discapacidad psíquica.


----------



## Alemanita

Aporto la palabra 'tarado', el que tiene una tara mental o física.


----------



## Jonno

Para discapacitados físicos en general: impedido, tullido o lisiado.
Específicamente de uno de los miembros superiores: manco.
Específicamente de uno de los miembros inferiores: cojo.
Para parálisis de los miembros inferiores: inválido o paralítico.
Si le falta completamente alguno de los miembros superiores o inferiores: mutilado.

Ninguna es políticamente correcta, pero no llegan al estremo de insulto.

Para los afectados por el síndrome de Down: mongol, mongólico y subnormal. En una época fueron términos médicos (como lo fue imbécil), pero acabaron convirtiéndose en insulto (como lo acabará siendo minusválido o discapacitado).


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"Con habilidades diferentes" es un término que se ha abierto camino de unos años a esta parte.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Entonces Picasso sería un ejemplo, porque evidentemente tenía habilidades diferentes a las del resto de los mortales. 
Yo creo que el término respetuoso es "discapacitado o minusválido" y lo demás es insultante.


----------



## Jonno

El problema es que en el habla cotidiana si quieres decir que alguien es cojo o manco no es razonable decir "discapacitado de la extremidad inferior izquierda" o "superior derecha"


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Bueno: en los defectos físicos el nombre coloquial (cojo, manco, etc) no es tan degradante como en los defectos psíquicos loco, demente,etc)


----------



## torrebruno

El concepto de insulto es relativo. El sentido de las palabras va permutando con el tiempo porque siempre hay un original que quiere pasar a la posterioridad introduciendo en el lenguaje cotidiano un término nuevo que define lo mismo pero de forma más retorcida. 
Ya pasó con _viejo_/a. En España llegó un momento en que estaba feísimo llamar así a un señor de cierta edad. Había que decirle _mayor_. Después pasó con _ciego_. No sé si al llamarle _invidente _mejora su salud visual, creo que no. De la misma manera, no sé qué tienen de despectivo _cojo _o _manco_. Siempre digo que el factor insultante está en el modo o el tono de decir. Las palabras definen las cosas, y son como son.


----------



## Calambur

alberto gonzalez said:


> Entonces Picasso sería un ejemplo, porque evidentemente tenía habilidades diferentes a las del resto de los mortales.
> "Con habilidades diferentes" es una forma muy usada por estas tierras. Claro que si querés llevar las cosas al absurdo, es fácil encontrar sujetos.
> Yo creo que el término respetuoso es "discapacitado o minusválido" y lo demás es insultante.
> No veo qué puede tener de insultante llamar a las cosas por su nombre. Si alguien es imbécil, la mejor manera de definirlo es diciendo que es imbécil.





alberto gonzalez said:


> Bueno: en los defectos físicos el nombre coloquial (cojo, manco, etc) no es tan degradante como en los defectos psíquicos loco, demente,etc)
> ¿No? ¿Por qué? ¿Sólo porque a vos te parece así?
> Te guste o no, la locura es una enfermedad, y como tal no tiene nada de degradante. ¡Faltaba más!


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Veamos: No lo digo yo sino que lo dicen las mismas leyes, que van cambiando según nos vamos civilizando. Ninguna ley (por lo menos en España) habla de "cojos" sino de personas con movilidad reducida, por ejemplo. Y lo que decía nuestro código civil, como dije antes, de "imbecilidad" ahora se llama "discapacidad psíquica" y me parece bien. A ningún padre le gusta que le digan que su hijo es imbécil o idiota. En fin, es posible que antiguamente estas palabras (imbécil e idiota) no fueran insultantes, pero lo cierto es que ahora sí lo son. Si un político saliera hoy diciendo en un discurso: "Vamos a aumentar las pensiones a los idiotas e imbéciles" ni qué decir tiene que al dia siguiente estaría en la calle buscando empleo.


----------



## Colchonero

Este es un foro sobre el idioma. Las leyes no son precisamente un ejemplo de buen estilo literario.
Quien preguntaba, lo hacía para recopilar información con destino a un trabajo de sociolingüística; en ese ámbito, la corrección o incorrección de los términos es irrelevante.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

- Una persona que no ve siempre ha sido un ciego/a pero ahora es un invidente. No obstante en España existe la Organización Nacional de Ciegos (ONCE).
- A quien le falta un ojo es un tuerto/a.
- A la persona que le falta una mano o las dos, se le lama manco. Con lo políticamente correcto ¿cómo debemos llamar a nuestro insigne D. Miguel de Cervantes "El Manco de Lepanto"?

Saludos


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Ya dije que los defectos físicos se asumen mejor que los psíquicos. Nadie se ofende, normalmente, porque le digan que es ciego o cojo o manco, pero aún así se han inventado palabras o expresiones para dulcificar esos conceptos. La historia no puede reescribirse y el Manco de Lepanto siempre será Cervantes a mucha honra. Pero si Cervantes viviera hoy preferiría que le llamaran "El héroe de Lepanto", o el "Autor de El Quijote", etc. A nadie le gusta que la gente se fije en sus defectos y le ponga un apodo basado en ellos.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Quien preguntaba, lo hacía para recopilar información con destino a un trabajo de sociolingüística; en ese ámbito, la corrección o incorrección de los términos es irrelevante.


Eso es verdad, y la pazguatería tampoco cabe.

Aquí parte de mi aporte (así, aliterado):
ciego (no vidente, dicen ahora), sordo, mudo, tuerto, manco, trenco (¿o así es en galego?) bueno, por si acaso: renco, imbécil, idiota, retardado, retrasado, estúpido, débil mental, boludazo, pajero de café (es un tipo de idiota muy especial), pelotudo a cuerda, forro pinchado (es alguien que no sirve para nada), ITS (así les escribían en la libreta de enrolamiento a los muchachos que no podían hacer la conscripción: ITS = inútil todo servicio) y no sigo porque estoy apurada, pero prometo revisar el Quijote en busca de algún término bonito.

Edito. Encontré una que tal vez te sirva, *gru_rossa*:
*alma de cántaro 
*


> Del DUE:
> *Alma de cántaro. *Persona *insensible, ingenua o incapaz de sentir entusiasmo o cualquier emoción intensa.


----------



## duvija

Pregunta para Calambur:
¿Es serio dicen 'renco' y no 'rengo'? o los uruguayos somos más sonoros? Y no significa que le falte una pierna (para eso tenemos 'cojo', aunque nadie se anima a decirlo, y menos en primera persona...) sino que una pierna falla por alguna razón.
El 'pajero mental', 'pajero de café', me trajo dulces recuerdos de varios amigos... En realidad, ¡de muchos amigos!


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Pregunta para Calambur:
> ¿Es serio dicen 'renco' y no 'rengo'? o los uruguayos somos más sonoros?


Los porteños de Baires son tan sonoros como los uruguayos, pero yo digo 'renco'.


----------



## Colchonero

No quiero ni imaginar lo que significa _pajero de café_.


----------



## gru_rossa

Muchas gracias a todos! Sus contribuciones son una preciosa ayuda!


----------



## Calambur

Acabo de acordarme de una expresión, un tanto grosera: _medio polvo_. Un medio polvo es alguien que no es considerado una persona 'completa'... como si sus padres se hubieran quedado a mitad de camino.


----------



## Colchonero

Ah, sí, por aquí también se usaba; pero hace siglos que no se oye.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Bien, mi aportación en el sentido de que unos términos son hoy considerados ofensivos y otros respetuosos creo que también tiene importancia desde un punto de vista filológico. Si uno quiere hablar bien en público y utiliza un término indebido a lo mejor le corren a gorrazos. Pero no tengo nada en contra de que nos pongamos a buscar una lista de sinónimos de estos defectos o "personas defectuosas" con los mismos intereses filológicos: ¿Qué tal, para los tontos: "Tonto del haba, bobo de Coria, tonto del bote"? También: "tontiloco, tontainas, tontorrón". Y el clásico "gilipollas", que suena muy mal.
Por cierto, esto va para *PACOALADROQUE:* Yo no sé si Cervantes le gustaba que le llamaran a la cara "el Manco de Lepanto", pero sí ha habido un personaje histórico muy respetable al que le llamaban "Manco" y se lo tomaba muy bien: el primer gobernador inca de Cuzco.


----------



## Colchonero

Manco Capac es el nombre de un personaje semilegendario: no era manco, se llamaba Manco. Su hermano, Ayar Manco, tampoco era manco.

La lista que facilitas se puede ampliar casi hasta el infinito: tonto del culo, por ejemplo.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Colchonero said:


> Manco Capac es el nombre de un personaje semilegendario: no era manco, se llamaba Manco. Su hermano, Ayar Manco, tampoco era manco.
> 
> La lista que facilitas se puede ampliar casi hasta el infinito: tonto del culo, por ejemplo.


Naturalmente lo de Manco Cápac era un chiste.


----------



## torrebruno

> Acabo de acordarme de una expresión, un tanto grosera: _medio polvo_.  Un medio polvo es alguien que no es considerado una persona  'completa'... como si sus padres se hubieran quedado a mitad de camino



Sí, una especie de _tres cilindros._


----------



## Vampiro

Colchonero said:


> Manco Capac es el nombre de un personaje semilegendario: no era manco, se llamaba Manco. Su hermano, Ayar Manco, tampoco era manco.
> 
> La lista que facilitas se puede ampliar casi hasta el infinito: tonto del culo, por ejemplo.


Galvarino, en cambio, sí era manco...
Por acá se usa cojo para los cojos, ciego para los ciegos, loco, para los locos, y así.
Dios nos libre y nos guarde de la hipercorrección política, que algo nos pretende golpear cada tanto.
_


----------



## torrebruno

¿No os ha llegado lo de _técnico en señales marítimas_ o _encargado de fincas urbanas_?


----------



## Colchonero

alberto gonzalez said:


> Naturalmente lo de Manco Cápac era un chiste.



Se me había pasado por la cabeza, sí, pero ten en cuenta que quien ha abierto el hilo no es hispanohablante; cabe la posibilidad de que no capte un fino sentido del humor.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Calambur said:


> Acabo de acordarme de una expresión, un tanto grosera: _medio polvo_. Un medio polvo es alguien que no es considerado una persona 'completa'... como si sus padres se hubieran quedado a mitad de camino.



Por aquí también se emplea esa expresión, normalmente referida a la persona de poca estatura (no un enano).

Saludos


----------



## cacarulo

Una palabra muy habitual por estas tierras es "mogólico/a", usada para quienes padecen el síndrome de Down, para alguien medio tonto o para cualquiera que haga una tontería.

De todos modos, prefiero decir las cosas claramente. Al pan, pan, y al vino, vino. Al tuerto, llámelo tuerto, y al rengo, llámelo cojo.
Perdón, no pude evitarlo.


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> Una palabra muy habitual por estas tierras es "mogólico/a", usada para quienes padecen el síndrome de Down, para alguien medio tonto o para cualquiera que haga una tontería.


Además de *mogólico*, alguien que hace o dice estupideces por falta de seso -no el que se comporta así de intención- es *un imbécil marca Cañón*.


----------



## cacarulo

Pero esa está un poco caída en desuso. Al menos eso de "marca Cañón" delata edad (45+, digamos, como mínimo).
Mogólico ¿la usan todos? Al menos, la usan muchísimo los jóvenes.


----------



## torrebruno

Mongólico es una palabra desterrada en España desde hace muchísimos años.
Bueno, entiendan un poco mi espíritu exagerador de por sí: quiero decir que hace muchos años que cayó en desuso, sustituida por _sindrome de Down_. Cuando se dice es porque quiere serse ofensor de forma manifiesta. Y entonces se dice _mongolo_.


----------



## Calambur

cacarulo said:


> Pero esa está un poco caída en desuso. Al menos eso de "marca Cañón" delata edad (*45+*, digamos, como mínimo).
> 
> Bueno, supongo que a la persona que abrió el hilo puede interesarle el dato aunque su uso -tal vez- no sea generalizado.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Vampiro said:


> Galvarino, en cambio, sí era manco...
> Por acá se usa cojo para los cojos, ciego para los ciegos, loco, para los locos, y así.
> Dios nos libre y nos guarde de la hipercorrección política, que algo nos pretende golpear cada tanto.
> _




Vamos a ver: ¿en tu país se pone un letrero en los psiquiátricos que ponga "hospital para locos" o algo así?¿o se dirige un médico a su paciente diciéndole: "usted está chalado/está loco de remate/es idiota/es un lelo",etc? 
Seguro que no. Una cosa es el lenguaje coloquial, donde todos llamamos locos a los locos, y otra cosa es la corrección o el respeto que "oficialmente" hay que tener hacia los locos. Y esto es una verdad como un templo, aquí y en China.


----------



## cacarulo

> Publicado por *cacarulo*
> 
> 
> Pero esa está un poco caída en desuso. Al menos eso de "marca Cañón" delata edad (*45+*, digamos, como mínimo).
> 
> Bueno, supongo que a la persona que abrió el hilo puede interesarle el dato aunque su uso -tal vez- no sea generalizado.



Todos los aportes que hacemos son con la creencia de que pueden ser útiles para quien abre el tema o para quienes participan en él.
El mío también, para situar su uso cuantitativa y termporalmente


----------



## Calambur

alberto gonzalez said:


> Vamos a ver: ¿en tu país se pone un letrero en los psiquiátricos que ponga "hospital para locos" o algo así?¿o se dirige un médico a su paciente diciéndole: "usted está chalado/está loco de remate/es idiota/es un lelo",etc?
> Seguro que no. Una cosa es el lenguaje coloquial, donde todos llamamos locos a los locos, y otra cosa es la corrección o el respeto que "oficialmente" hay que tener hacia los locos. Y esto es una verdad como un templo, aquí y en China.


*loco *no es un término coloquial. 


> *loc, -a *(¿del sup. ár. and. «láwqa», cl. «lawqä’», f. de «alwaq», estúpido?)
> *1 *(«Estar, Ser, Volver[se]») adj. y n. Se aplica a las personas que no tienen normales sus facultades mentales. Tanto si se trata de un estado accidental como si lo es permanente; puede, sin embargo, emplearse «ser»: ‘Un primo suyo es loco y lo fue un hermano de su madre’.


En mi país, por suerte (buena), los médicos no se dejan llevar por las estupideces de moda y llaman a las cosas por su nombre. 
Tan así es que a una persona de mi conocimiento le han dicho "Usted está loco pero lo disimula bien" -me consta-.


-----
Nótese que 'loco' y 'estúpido' corren parejas. Y si el dato de Moliner no llegara a convencer, léase_ Elogio de la locura._


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Calambur said:


> *loco *no es un término coloquial.
> 
> En mi país, por suerte (buena), los médicos no se dejan llevar por las estupideces de moda y llaman a las cosas por su nombre.
> Tan así es que a una persona de mi conocimiento le han dicho "Usted está loco pero lo disimula bien" -me consta-.
> 
> 
> -----
> Nótese que 'loco' y 'estúpido' corren parejas. Y si el dato de Moliner no llegara a convencer, léase_ Elogio de la locura._


Pues en España al menos "loco" si es coloquial, y los médicos nunca dicen esa palabra a un paciente. Hablan de trastornos mentales, trastornos de la personalidad, psicopatologías, enfermedades mentales, deficiencias psíquicas,etc. cuando se habla en general. Y los antiguos manicomios hoy son "residencias psiquiátricas".


----------



## Vampiro

alberto gonzalez said:


> Vamos a ver: ¿en tu país se pone un letrero en los psiquiátricos que ponga "hospital para locos" o algo así?¿o se dirige un médico a su paciente diciéndole: "usted está chalado/está loco de remate/es idiota/es un lelo",etc?
> Seguro que no. Una cosa es el lenguaje coloquial, donde todos llamamos locos a los locos, y otra cosa es la corrección o el respeto que "oficialmente" hay que tener hacia los locos. Y esto es una verdad como un templo, aquí y en China.


Vamos partes:
Los hospitales por acá suelen tener nombres, por lo general de algún médico o algún santo, a veces de colectividades, por lo tanto no existe un "Hospital de locos", así como no existe un "Hospital de pulmones", pero sí tenemos una "Clínica Alemana", un "Hospital San Borja", o un "Hospital Clínico de la Universidad Católica".
Respecto de qué diría el médico, lo más probable es que se refiera a un diagnóstico clínico, y la palabra "loco" no entra en esa categoría.  Pero al doctor no le temblaría la pera y nadie lo demandaría si sijese que "El paciente tiene sus facultades mentales alteradas y padece un estado de locura transitoria debida a una esquizofrenia/paranoia/depresión, etc".
Y en cuanto al lenguaje coloquial, que de eso va este hilo, no todos llamamos locos a los locos, como afirmas, de hecho hay países donde te pueden demandar por llamar gitano a un gitano, negro a un negro, o loco a un maníaco depresivo.  A esa hipercorrección me refería; acá todavía podemos llamar las cosas por su nombre, bien bastante escaso hoy por hoy en algunos lugares.
_


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Vampiro said:


> Vamos partes:
> Los hospitales por acá suelen tener nombres, por lo general de algún médico o algún santo, a veces de colectividades, por lo tanto no existe un "Hospital de locos", así como no existe un "Hospital de pulmones", pero sí tenemos una "Clínica Alemana", un "Hospital San Borja", o un "Hospital Clínico de la Universidad Católica".
> Respecto de qué diría el médico, lo más probable es que se refiera a un diagnóstico clínico, y la palabra "loco" no entra en esa categoría.  Pero al doctor no le temblaría la pera y nadie lo demandaría si sijese que "El paciente tiene sus facultades mentales alteradas y padece un estado de locura transitoria debida a una esquizofrenia/paranoia/depresión, etc".
> Y en cuanto al lenguaje coloquial, que de eso va este hilo, no todos llamamos locos a los locos, como afirmas, de hecho hay países donde te pueden demandar por llamar gitano a un gitano, negro a un negro, o loco a un maníaco depresivo.  A esa hipercorrección me refería; acá todavía podemos llamar las cosas por su nombre, bien bastante escaso hoy por hoy en algunos lugares.
> _


Bien, esto me parece más suave que lo que he creído leer de Calambur respecto de Argentina. No obstante (aunque no puedo asegurarlo al 100%) en España los médicos no pronunciarían la palabra "locura" en un informe oficial; sí acudirían a esas enfermedades específicas que mencionas: esquizofrenia, paranoia, etc. Trataré de encontrar alguna referencia en los periódicos en casos penales que están de moda en España y que han sido estudiados por psiquiatras. Saludos.


----------



## alberto gonzalez

Pongo un ejemplo de lo que he dicho anteriormente. Extracto de la Sentencia recaída en el caso Marta del Castillo (de reciente actualidad en España): "... los señores médicos forenses D. Julio A. Guija Villa y D. Jesús Parejo Merino y la señora sicóloga Dª Rosario Antequera Jurado aseguraban:
“1-MIGUEL CARCAÑO DELGADO no presenta *alteración psicopatológica *alguna. No presenta ningún* Trastorno Mental* ni del comportamiento.
2-En el momento de la comisión del hecho que motiva las presentes actuaciones, el peritado NO presentaba *alteración de*
*su capacidad de conocer ni querer....”*

En fin, aquí la palabra "locura" no aparece por ningún lado.


----------



## duvija

alberto gonzalez said:


> Vamos a ver: ¿en tu país se dirige un médico a su paciente diciéndole: "usted está chalado/está loco de remate/es idiota/es un lelo",etc?.



Uh, estos son los nombres que me da mi psiquiatra (pero en inglés, claro). ¿Te parece que debo enojarme?


----------



## alberto gonzalez

duvija said:


> Uh, estos son los nombres que me da mi psiquiatra (pero en inglés, claro). ¿Te parece que debo enojarme?


A lo mejor en inglés suenan bien: "You are crazy/mad.." No sabría decirte, porque, como se dice en España: "Donde fueres haz lo que vieres".


----------



## Lurrezko

> Hola!
> Estoy haciendo un trabajo de sociolinguistica y os quisiera preguntar ¿la palabra discapacitado/minusvalido es un hiperonimo por que otras palabras? (me valen tambien insultos, arcaismos, palabras no politicamente correctas...).
> 
> Gracias!



Pongo de nuevo el mensaje inicial, a ver si conseguimos centrarnos y dejarnos de zarandajas. El subrayado en rojo es mío.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

duvija said:


> Uh, estos son los nombres que me da mi psiquiatra (pero en inglés, claro). ¿Te parece que debo enojarme?


No. Son halagos, no hay más que mirar alrededor de uno para darse cuenta.


----------



## Mate

Hola:

El equipo de moderadores considera que este hilo se ha salido de su cauce y por eso es tiempo de cerrarlo. 

Aquí les dejamos un enlace a otro hilo más viejo que es muy parecido: disminuido / discapacitado / minusválido

Gracias a todos por su participación. 

*Hilo cerrado. *


----------

